# 85 720 Nissan ac question.



## Sfischer113 (Apr 7, 2021)

I noticed that some of the 1985 Nissans came with ac systems and some didn't, how hard would it be to put one in a Nissan that didn't have one to begin with, I was wondering if anyone attempted this feat.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

OEM A/C add-on kits were a big deal back in those days, dealers routinely added "factory air" to cars that came from the plant without it. On the 720 there's just a big duct where the evap goes, you remove it and install the evap.

These guys are in Denton, TX. The pics don't show a compressor or condenser so I'm not sure what else you'd need, but contact them and ask:









ADD ON COMPLETE A C KIT FOR NISSAN 720 PICKUP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ADD ON COMPLETE A C KIT FOR NISSAN 720 PICKUP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

VStar650CL said:


> OEM A/C add-on kits were a big deal back in those days, dealers routinely added "factory air" to cars that came from the plant without it. On the 720 there's just a big duct where the evap goes, you remove it and install the evap.
> 
> These guys are in Denton, TX. The pics don't show a compressor or condenser so I'm not sure what else you'd need, but contact them and ask:
> 
> ...


Actually, it comes with the compressor and condenser; you have to click on the "full description" tab on the page to get the parts included information. I think that's about the same price as what the OEM kits cost back in the day! A lot of dealers would have a tech or a couple of specific techs that would install the A/C kits after work or on their "off hours" and pay them a set amount, often "under the table." I think the labor rate was around 4.5 hours, depending on the kit. If you were good, you could knock one out in 2-3 hours. Of course, vehicles were brand new back then; a problem in doing a job now would be that after 35-years, that plastic dash can be a little brittle! Anyway, here's the info on what's included in the Ebay kit: 



eBay


----------

